# [SOLVED] Wireless driver missing



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello, yesterday I had an inproper shutdown on my computer and when I restarted it I found that my wireless device is missing. I open device management and my wireless driver is missing . I have no idea what had happen. Is it because of the improper shutdown earlier ? I am running on windows 7 32 bit. Any advice for me ? Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Run System Restore - choose restore point prior to hard shutdown - 
START | type *rstrui*

Check system manufacturer's support site for wifi driver updates.
Check wifi " ".

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Thanks for your reply . I had tried system restore a few days back but i am still having problem. I downloaded the driver for the Wireless Lan Driver. But i only received 3 files. Net8185 in a secrutiy catalog type. Net8185 setup information type. And RTL85n86.sys . Any ideas now ? I had attached a screen shot . 

If you noticed by now i am downloading a windows vista home premium x32 driver is because my computer is from a vista x32 home premium and i upgraded it. And , windows 7 do not have the driver i need .


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

I just installed the Realtek RTL 8185 Wireless Lan Utility and they say no Realtek PCIE Wireless Lan . Does that means my card is either not being read by my computer or is my card spoilt ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

I only see Vista drivers at the support site.

I found 2 for wifi - Realtek and - 

ProNet wifi - but it is Vista x64 - http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wlan_Pro-Nets_6.1070.0123_Vistax64_A.zip?acerid=633645768325171930&Step1=DESKTOP&Step2=ASPIRE&Step3=ASPIRE M5641&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=PA_7

Purchase a USB or PCIE wifi card.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Must i purchase the usb wifi item. My wireless have been fine for almost 4 months. Also, when i open the file how do i install it. When i right click and select install there will be a install error saying . The INF you selected does not support this method installation.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Go into Device Manager - expand "network adapters", "driver" tab", "update driver", "browse..." - select INF file.


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Today when i view my device manager , i saw my wireless device . But there is a yellow triangle with a exclamation mark on it. I tried to connect to the internet but failed. When i check the properties of my wireless device, it shows . This driver is unable to startup. I tried to reinstall. And install it manually but failed. I tried windows update but the exclamation mark won't go . Any ideas ?


----------



## Peung (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*



Covalance said:


> Hello, yesterday I had an inproper shutdown on my computer and when I restarted it I found that my wireless device is missing. I open device management and my wireless driver is missing . I have no idea what had happen. Is it because of the improper shutdown earlier ? I am running on windows 7 32 bit. Any advice for me ? Thank you


try to hold Ctrl and Fn to get it back
i recovered my notebook wireless driver by this way, maybe you can try it.


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*



Peung said:


> try to hold Ctrl and Fn to get it back
> i recovered my notebook wireless driver by this way, maybe you can try it.


Sorry but I am using a desktop. I do not have a fm button I think


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

Any ideas ? I check my device manager and saw that my wireless device is working properly, I checked its properties and it says it is working properly too. However it don't seem to detect any networks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

The device may be working properly, but the Vista driver is probably the issue.

I would try another wifi card or USB wifi.


----------



## Covalance (Jul 1, 2010)

But is there any reason for it to stop working , after my improper shutdown ? Is there anyway to solve it or if I revert back to vista , will it be okay ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless driver missing*

I can't say with absolute certainty exactly what caused the problem.

But a 2007 device driver will cause trouble for you in Vista at some point, just like Windows 7.


----------

